# Magnetic mod 8*8 9*9



## Serg1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello, I’m going to magnetize MF 8*8 and MF 9*9, can you help with how should I put the magnets, just for you to know , the biggest cube , I have ever magnetized was 5*5


----------



## PokeMaster2164 (Oct 8, 2018)

Do it like you usually do.


----------



## taiga (Oct 8, 2018)

I found this video.


----------

